# Love my job



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

Every day it's something new I learn , my other co workers hate coring holes but I enjoy them it laid back until I hit a 8 1/2" beam


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Leach713 said:


> Every day it's something new I learn , my other co workers hate coring holes but I enjoy them it laid back until I hit a 8 1/2" beam


Coring, catching cores, bang-it's, drilling shells, it all pays the same.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

It all pays the same but I do hate the being the safety watch underneath.


----------



## leakfree (Apr 3, 2011)

In all my years I've never had the pleasure of running a core drill.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

wyrickmech said:


> It all pays the same but I do hate the being the safety watch underneath.


I used to catch the 2" plugs by hand outta mid air. Then I tried a 4" and literally exploded the tip of my pinky. I've also had a bucket slip from my hands and smash through a ceiling tile on to a rack of medical supplies.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

leakfree said:


> In all my years I've never had the pleasure of running a core drill.


Coring is an art in itself. I got pretty good at it. I'd average 76 holes a day. Then I got cocky and stopped anchoring for larger holes, the bit got stuck, and the machine took me for a short ride. Then I dove off, and the cord eventually unplugged itself. Wasn't fun.


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

Whoa


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Leach713 said:


> Whoa


Is that a vac rig?


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Vac rigs are nice but I favor the hand drill from Hilti.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

wyrickmech said:


> Vac rigs are nice but I favor the hand drill from Hilti.


Not gonna pound out 80 holes with that tho!


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Flyout95 said:


> Not gonna pound out 80 holes with that tho!


Hilti has a soft start that is nice but you are right 80 holes is well in the vac pack base models range. I worked on a lab renovation where you could get seven holes with two anchor points. You could make some time on that job.


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

Yeah it the Hilti but it bs , we also have a heavy duty Milwaukee


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Leach713 said:


> Yeah it the Hilti but it bs , we also have a heavy duty Milwaukee


the Milwaukee has been around for years one tuff drill.


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

wyrickmech said:


> the Milwaukee has been around for years one tuff drill.


Yes it had , the core machine has been with us for about 8 yrs or so and is still going strong , I'll post a picture tomorrow


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

Flyout95 said:


> Coring, catching cores, bang-it's, drilling shells, it all pays the same.


What is bangs its


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Leach713 said:


> What is bangs its


Deck inserts.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Leach713 said:


> What is bangs its


 http://www.cooperindustries.com/content/dam/public/bline/Resources/Library/flyers/BA152A.pdf


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

leakfree said:


> In all my years I've never had the pleasure of running a core drill.


Same here. I've always called in a subcontractor.

David


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Flyout95 said:


> http://www.cooperindustries.com/content/dam/public/bline/Resources/Library/flyers/BA152A.pdf


Never used them. Anyone ever used Prosets? 


http://www.prosetsystems.com/ABC-Penetration-Overview.htm


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Flyout95 said:


> http://www.cooperindustries.com/content/dam/public/bline/Resources/Library/flyers/BA152A.pdf


Looks like these should be placed on the other side of the slab that way pipe can Hang down looks like they are putting them in the floor


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

sparky said:


> Looks like these should be placed on the other side of the slab that way pipe can Hang down looks like they are putting them in the floor


They go in the pan deck before the pour.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

dhal22 said:


> Never used them. Anyone ever used Prosets? http://www.prosetsystems.com/ABC-Penetration-Overview.htm


They look similar to hilit fire stop sleeves.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

sparky said:


> Looks like these should be placed on the other side of the slab that way pipe can Hang down looks like they are putting them in the floor


Bang it's in use....


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

Those thing seems tidious


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

A guy at our shop "claimed" he had the core drill off the ground while core drilling. But it wasn't spinning him around while he was drilling. He said that about 4 years ago and we still make fun of him for saying it.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Leach713 said:


> Those thing seems tidious



They are, but huge time saver


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 11, 2010)

The GC who was modding one of my buildings had a company come in with a sonar/radar rig, found every piece of rebar before the core drilling took place.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

mtfallsmikey said:


> The GC who was modding one of my buildings had a company come in with a sonar/radar rig, found every piece of rebar before the core drilling took place.



Very common in post tension concrete.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Flyout95 said:


> Very common in post tension concrete.


yes it is long are gone the days were they x-Ray the floors. That was a pain in a existing hospital.


----------

